# What does it mean when a TV ad says it has an ethernet hub ?



## Technician1

hello 

I am looking for a new TV and comparing offers from different locals resellers I can read the following: 

LG ELECTRONICS 42LH2000 16:9, 42" (106cm), WXGA (1366x768), 30000:1, 500 cd/m², 5ms, DVB-C, DVB-T, 3x HDMI, Ethernet/LAN, USB 2.0, CI slot, HD ready 


What does it mean that this TV has an ethernet port ? does it mean I can see youtube directly on TV ? What allows me to see youtube videos directly on my TV? what kind of TV do I need for that ?


----------



## Raylo

What it means is that it can connect directly to your network via a wired connection or a wireless adapter. But the functionality that brings you depends entirely on what the manufacturer builds into the TV's firmware. My Samsung TV has DLNA compliant firmware built in so can play media files from computers on the network. DLNA just shows up as another source on the menu. My Samsung BlueRay player also has an ethernet port and has firmware to stream directly from NetFlix. It can also do direct firmware upgrades from the net. So try to get the most detailed documentation from the devices you are looking at to see what they will do. Now if they would just build in a web browsing capability....


----------



## dai

[Now if they would just build in a web browsing capability....]

it won't be long they are already well down that path


----------



## yustr

LG says that this one is "for connecting a modem". What do you suppose that means? :4-dontkno


----------



## Raylo

Beats me!


----------



## Technician1

thank you everyone for your kind answers. 

I appreciate the help 

I am still wonderfing What allows me to see youtube videos directly on my TV?


----------



## Raylo

You can't unless you have a media center PC, or a media extender, or jack a laptop PC directly into your TV. i.e., until they build a browser in the TV you will need a computer in the loop. This has got to change....

The easiest way for me to do this is to take my laptop and connect a VGA cable to the TV PC vga input and the headphone audio out to the TV PC audio input and select the PC source on the TV. Then I can watch anything that can be accessed on the computer, including web videos like youtube, network tv shows, live webcasts, etc. To use this method you need a TV that has "PC input" in the sales jargon.


----------



## Technician1

Raylo said:


> You can't unless you have a media center PC, or a media extender, or jack a laptop PC directly into your TV. i.e., until they build a browser in the TV you will need a computer in the loop. This has got to change....
> 
> The easiest way for me to do this is to take my laptop and connect a VGA cable to the TV PC vga input and the headphone audio out to the TV PC audio input and select the PC source on the TV. Then I can watch anything that can be accessed on the computer, including web videos like youtube, network tv shows, live webcasts, etc. To use this method you need a TV that has "PC input" in the sales jargon.


thank you a million man. that is a very generous answer. I appreciate your help


----------



## ebackhus

Or just an HDMI input. My computer's video card support audio out through the video card so I can plug in via HDMI and get picture and sound on my TV. On my wife's older PC we could use a DVI->HDMI cable to connect but had to use another cable for sound.


----------



## Jon889

Some TVs do let you watch Youtube on them without a PC, I know some of Panasonic's TVs let you do this, you just need to connect it your network by an ethernet cable. The Z1 for example. Also Panasonic's Blu Ray recorder lets you watch Youtube videos without a PC. They do let you see other stuff not just Youtube, like Picasa but Youtube is the one most people want.


----------

